
A new standard of beauty led to today’s weight-loss regimens - samclemens
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/1920s-food-flapper-diet
======
taneq
It's interesting to compare official "beauty standards" (which flit around on
the winds of fashion) with what gets published in lads' mags (which is quite
consistently buxom women with trim waists and long hair).

~~~
slowmovintarget
One is about novelty, one is about maximized fertility cues.

------
mirimir
> Lucky Strike plastered colorful ads in magazines. In one, a pursed-lip
> flapper looks at the viewer. “To keep a slender figure no one can deny,” the
> ad trumpets, “Reach for a Lucky instead of a sweet.”

Well, I gained ~70 kg during the year after I finally quit smoking tobacco.
And I've never managed to completely lose it.

But overall, I'm better off fatter and not smoking. I smell better, if nothing
else. And my skin isn't yellow.

------
gnarbarian
"hacker" news

~~~
narag
_" hacker" news_

I have observed that there is a lot of discussion in HN about diets, maybe
because trying a diet is like hacking our own body. It's interesting to know
that it has been done for a long time and the circumstances. Sex seems the
cause :)

~~~
gnarbarian
This place should be more like 2600 and less like Cosmo.

